# jake



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

haven't been on for a long time, a lot going on with me, nick and now jake, who will be 14 in oct but he has LP and now his hind end, including sphincter are failing. of course i have rubber backed mats on the oak floors wherever possible, rugs ok, but the sphincter issue....

one of my three, the frenchie has been fed raw from haretoday and he was a raw fed pup straight from the breeder. 
if you remember, I'm the one that had the issue with all 3 labs during that diamond dog food recall, pestered them, got the run around, went on ch 2 news and magically was paid the 4 grand i spent and rex, who was given a death sentence of complete liver failure, with a home cooked liver support diet, lived another 18 months, not dying from liver failure.

ok, back to jake. i got this idea to now try and bankrupt myself completely and feed jake raw, as yesterday he , also having dementia, had the runs in the kitchen and hall and of course, in the den, all over my carpeting which seems to be iron, because tho i couldn't even pick up the mess, the machine worked wonders and completely clean.

ok, i discussed switching jake to raw, but nick wasn't really listening so, this morning did an abrupt switch, mixing in some home cooked rice, since the loose stools were in his head from yesterday.
went online and dr becker suggests giving the raw, even to an old dog, as a treat at first, because doing the abrupt switch, which I've always done with kibble by the way without issue, might cause runs. 
jake is also on a regimen of herbs, from pawhealer.com-im a big believer in chinese herbs as they really helped rex in his awful time of need. 
what do you think? jake has always been healthy, and this LP has just gotten to the point where i ask him, his face in my hand, "are you ready?". nope, not ready. I'm not the type to put him down because of his accidents, and he's on an herb to help the rear end, which is slowly getting worse. i think i will know when it's time, and somehow , i don't think he's there yet but oak floors are not good (splays out, needs help getting up) but really, if it a human they wouldn't go into a nursing home for that so.....

my real question is-the quick switch.i won't know if he has loose stool today, if it's the raw or left over from yesterday so what to do now?

he gets green lipped mussel in addition to his chinese herbs for his variety of ailments. no more vaccines (god damn i waited a long time to stop those).

anyway, i don't know if you remember but two years ago in dec i was taking care of my husband who had an ankle fusion (old motorcycle accident) and i fell down one step, dislocating and severely breaking right ankle-pilot fracture, of course which happens to men in their 30's who mountain climb and snow board. i had 19 screws and 2 plates, politely fell with the walker 3 months into it, breaking and dislocating my wrist. hard to make this up. meanwhile, the ankle metal was removed the end of feb and I'm still going to the gym and pt daily (well, now 5 days a week). walking basically without much of a limp except before it is going to rain, or whenever the barometer is moving, i really cry in pain. thus, the explanation for being missing in action. oh yeah, neither a man, nor in my 30's and don't have osteoporosis. the pt and the ortho think I'm the best thing since ...well, they are very impressed with me, my determination and my results.....i think i rival one of the williams sisters in terms of hard, muscular, legs tho i do have the thinnest ankles and never realized it. the only really thin thing on me.
ok, too long already.

i need advice for jake, my poor,old lab who will be 14 in less than a month.
food help please, and asap. 
thanks thanks thanks


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Bett - I'm sorry about Jake. I normally get dogs when they're over 10 and have had some of the same issues you're having. I've had two dogs in the last 10 years that lost the nerves going to their rear ends and caused them to have trouble walking. Our vet told us in both cases they didn't have any pain.

Here is a site you might consider - they're little plastic pieces you put on his toenails that give him grip. Also, we just bought cheap runners and put them all over the house. https://www.toegrips.com/

Doggy diapers for the pooping issue? It might help you and I know cleaning up can be a pain. 

I don't ascribe to the theory that you have to ease a dog into raw. I've switched several old dogs and I just switched them. I will always believe that raw is better for a dog, although in reality I don't think raw can regenerate nerves. Laser therapy and acupuncture might help some. 

Do you know what's causing him to have diarrhea right now? I don't believe switching to raw should give a dog runs, but it would be important to know why he's got the runs before he starts on raw. If his poops are firm, you can just switch him. 

Also, can he eat raw ok? Or maybe you could consider grinds if you think he'd have trouble eating something like a chicken quarter?


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

they don't seem to have diapers for poop. 

he and vangie seemed to have had a virus of sorts, he one end, she the other, and now all seems fine. i did the fast switch, and so far, so good. one solid smaller poop, different in color so i suppose i might get lucky with smaller drier poops.

he is eating grinds, with organs bones and tripe from haretoday, same as eli. comes in a tube that we defrost and make into burgers. so far, knock on wood, so good. 

thanks.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

bett sorry to hear about all your troubles. Sounds like things are getting back on track. When I switched Maddie the old red dog on my signature, I just switcher her also. She had no problems what so ever. Of course I always think perhaps hounds have an iron stomach. I always started with chicken legs then go to thighs. At the time I wasn't finding quarters but I would be leery of them just because they always have some organs on them. Just being lazy I wouldn't want to have to cut them off.

Just me but buying already made raw would be very expensive. I do also understand finding everything else one needs can be a bit daunting. Maybe you can get chicken and pork then feed some of the grinds with them to help keep the cost down. At least around here I can find both those things at a pretty good price.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

my husband and i are now discussing "when". 
he waits too long, as my last lab was minutes away from dying in the house.
jake had a horrible day, stayed in his unlocked crate till 2, i coaxed , i tickled, i was on the floor, practically in the crate.
for the second time in his life, he puked up his dinner, at night, on the patio. drinking much more water than usual, pacing, panting.
he tells me, contrary to what i think.....
i am stuck and will not wait like we did last time.
i don't know, but today may be the day, if my vet is in. i don't want a strange vet doing the deed.

he's feed grinds, not whole pieces, and yes, it's expensive but how much longer will he be with us?
eli, the frenchie gets about 8 ounces two times a day. i order 5lb rolls, about 12 of them, at one time. expensive, yes but he's a little guy. 

the other two were fed rabbit kibble, (forgot the brand from crying for so long already) and it seems to agree with them, tho vangie is and always was a puker.

i may be back today, or not. 
i can see this isn't going to be easy as now i have to be THE DECISION maker, alone.
not what i wanted . for sure.
thanks for all your help.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Im so sorry. The decision you make will be the right one, whichever it is.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

it's over.

he would have been 14, on oct 15th.
he had a long, healthy, happy life. and i hope he's romping with rex and alan, in puppy heaven.

a very sad day in my house.


----------



## Spy Car (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry. These are hardest days. 

My condolences.

Bill


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

bett said:


> it's over.
> 
> he would have been 14, on oct 15th.
> he had a long, healthy, happy life. and i hope he's romping with rex and alan, in puppy heaven.
> ...


I'm so sorry. I for some reason didn't catch that he was that sick when I first read your post. So what I said disregard. This is never an easy thing to decide. I have been through it 3 times and my worst fear is waiting to long. He's out of pain now, run free Jake RIP.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry Bett. You did the right thing although I know that's little consolation today. There's just no way to make it any easier.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Bett.


----------

